# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Chợ noel độc đáo tại Pháp - cho noel tai phap

## yeuhanoi

Nếu chợ tết là hình ảnh quen thuộc với người Việt mỗi dịp xuân về thì đối với người phương Tây, chợ Noël (marché de Noël) là điều không thể thiếu khi chuẩn bị đón giáng sinh.

_Chợ Noel ở Pháp_

Chợ Noël có nguồn gốc từ thế kỷ XIV tại vùng Alsace (phía bắc nước Pháp) và tại Đức. Ban đầu, chợ có tên là chợ Thánh Nicolas. Ngày nay, chợ Noël được tổ chức ở khắp nơi trong nước Pháp, lan rộng sang các thành phố khác của châu Âu, thậm chí cả ở thành phố Lanaudière của Canada.

 
Chợ Noël được tổ chức theo thời gian khác nhau tại mỗi thành phố Pháp, có thể kéo dài từ vài ngày đến vài tuần. Chợ Noël nổi tiếng nhất của Pháp và của châu Âu là chợ của thành phố Strasbourg tổ chức trong cả tháng. Tại vùng Ile-de-France, chợ Noël lớn nhất được tổ chức tại khu La Défense (ngoại ô Paris).

 
Giống như chợ tết Việt Nam, chợ Noël là nơi tập trung các hàng hóa phục vụ ngày lễ. Các mặt hàng chủ yếu bày bán ở chợ là thực phẩm truyền thống như xúc xích, phô mai, bánh kẹo, nến, các vật dụng trang trí cho ngày giáng sinh. Noël là dịp để người ta tặng quà cho nhau, nên trong chợ bày bán đủ loại đồ chơi, quần áo để khách hàng lựa chọn. Ngoài ra, trong chợ lúc nào cũng có một góc bán thông, loại cây tượng trưng cho đêm giáng sinh.


Theo dòng người nô nức đi sắm tết, tôi ghé vào chợ Noël ở La Défense. Dưới cái rét cắt da cắt thịt cộng thêm buốt giá của trời mưa tuyết, tôi vẫn cảm thấy không khí ấm áp bao trùm trong không khí, tỏa ra từ các quầy hàng lung linh đèn nến, toát ra từ ánh mắt nụ cười của người người qua lại. Và tiếng nhạc Jingle Bells lưu luyến theo từng bước chân đến khi về nhà.




Cùng khám phá các địa điểm du lịch giáng sinh và năm mới 2012

----------


## Chimera

woa nhìn mà thấy không khí giáng sinh quá 
Sắp đến giáng sinh rồi

----------

